# Would you send your dog on this retrieve?



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

200 yd. water retrieve, water temp 34 degrees, air temp 18 degrees, no wind, all swimming water.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

At my age, I wouldn't be there to send him in those conditions. I'm not that mad at them anymore.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

No! It is the all swimming water 200yds at 34F! Too much! IMO 
I do, do *running water* in the middle of winter w/ snow on the ground depending on the circumstances! We sometimes have a January thaw & it works out so I can do training.


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

It depends and common sense, otherwise no.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I would and have numerous times.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I would send my wife's dog, but not mine. Of course he crossed the river here last year 12 times with the air temp being 14 and never slowed. If we'd killed more that dropped on the other side he would have gladly gone across again.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Depending on "which side" you voted for, these two photos represent the opposite view.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Neoprene jacket on the dog. Heat source on the bank or in the boat. And towels to dry him/her after the retrieve. A jacket of some sort over the dog after drying helps too. Have and would do it again with the right dog...


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea wouldn't worry too much about that assuming I could get the dog dry when he got back. I'm also assuming we're hunting and the bird is dead


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I tend to be conservative in matters relating to the health and well being of my dog. Our dogs are trained to do what we ask of them. It's up to us to use common sense. 

So I would not send him on the retrieve.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

My issue is not with the actual temps as much as the shore ice especially if running water. Dog hits a spot it can't get out of and Look Ma, No more dog. Happens on the Platte systems in NE. One might always consider all conditions and dangers.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I have not voted yet, but I'll say this. The coldest I can remember hunting my dogs (where water retrieves were likely) was 13 degrees and I've done it more than once at that temp. I can remember some 18 degree days too. I have never checked the water temps while hunting, so I have no idea whether the water was as cold as 34 degrees but you can bet there was some ice on the edges at least. My dog would be wearing a neoprene vest and I would most likely send the dog. The wild card is the water temp. I just don't know whether mine has swam in that temp of water because I don't check it. I have a sneaky feeling that the water temps have been higher than 34 when my dog has hunted in air temps in the teens, but I don't know. If the dog has marked the bird and the bird is dead then a 400 yard swim (round trip) really doesn't take that long. Ice is the other wild card but you didn't mention any tricky ice conditions so I'll assume there aren't any in this scenario.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

"the poll said" - 200 yd. water retrieve, water temp 34 degrees, air temp 18 degrees, no wind, all swimming water

There is no other factor.....in the poll question. "What ifs" don't count. What if there is shore ice, what if there's a current. what if it is a cripple, what if the dog has already picked up 20+ ducks, what if you have been out four-five hours+, what if you don't have a boat readily available for quick assistance, what about the age of the dog, what about vest or no vest, what if you are alone, etc.? There are potentially many reasons not to.....but with only the list to go by....not a big deal.

I hunt northern Illinois until we get freeze-up.......which was way too early this year. 

I voted yes.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Gordy Weigel said:


> 200 yd. water retrieve, water temp 34 degrees, air temp 18 degrees, no wind, all swimming water.


No, assuming its dead, I would finish up with my limit and pick it up with my boat on the way back to duck camp.

If it is a cripple I would not send because a 200 yard swim could turn into a 600 yard swim.


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

Ok, everything I posted happened today. 5 year old lab, excellent coat, excellent health, runs 3 - 5 miles everyday, hunts 3-5 times a week, very experienced duck dawg. The dog, Huey, was wearing a neo vest, no ice, duck blind with a covered top where the dogs are completely out of the water and any wind, the duck was a broken wing cripple dropped at 50 yards and swimming away to the opposite shore, 210 yds away. I was positive that the bird would do everything it could to escape and it did. Once Huey caught up with the duck, it was another 5-10 minutes before he got it, Huey dove underwater for it 3 times. 
This was on a friend's Ks. watershed, friend is a hunting dog person, he was surprised that I sent the dog, I was surprised that he was surprised. I would redo 100 out of 100 times with this dog, I saw no danger for this dog. Maybe I'm old school, but is this not why we have labs and chessies?


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Little spot is dead goose.
Yes, I would send him. Done harder in worse conditions.
It's what he lives for. When a bird goes down, the game is on. He doesn't care what's in his way, he's gettin it.
Oh, and after a tiring, cold hunt.....


----------



## A team (Jun 30, 2011)

Mark Teahan said:


> Little spot is dead goose.
> Yes, I would send him. Done harder in worse conditions.
> It's what he lives for. When a bird goes down, the game is on. He doesn't care what's in his way, he's gettin it.
> Oh, and after a tiring, cold hunt.....


Great post Buddy!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Neoprene jacket on the dog. Heat source on the bank or in the boat. And towels to dry him/her after the retrieve. A jacket of some sort over the dog after drying helps too. * Have and would do it again with the right dog*...



This ^^^^^^


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a situation this season where I called my dog off a retrieve.

Conditions= Air temp was about 30. No idea about the water temp but we broke ice all the way getting to the spot. Wind was 40+ mph, snow/rain mix.

A lightly hit bird sailed about 200yards before going down. Sent my dog but he lost his mark due to the waves, also the duck was swimming and diving. I handled him to the area of fall but I called it off after what seemed like a fairly long hunt. There was cover about 50 yards from where I last saw the duck. I assumed the bird made his way to the cover. At that point we had more birds coming in, we had been hunting for about 4 hours and he had already made 9 retrieves. I could tell he was tired so I decided to call him back and we would swing through the area on our way out.

There are a lot of factors we as responsible owners have to consider.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

laker said:


> I had a situation this season where I called my dog off a retrieve.
> 
> Conditions= Air temp was about 30. No idea about the water temp but *we broke ice all the way getting to the spot. Wind was 40+ mph*, snow/rain mix.
> 
> ...







40 mph winds and waves and you had to break ice?
To the original situation I would probably send the dog but in this situation, NO WAY!


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Stupid is stupid does. It's a duck. One of my dogs life ain't worth a duck.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

yes.......


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Yes, depending on the dog's age and the dog itself, training level, dogs physical conditioning/physical shape and etc etc.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep..........


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Many of the above posters are obviously not hunting tidal creeks on the salt marsh. I would never do this in my domain. No what ifs considered in this post.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

I would add one thing I saw in Kansas hunting with some guys I had not previously known. We opened up spot for decoys and some ice die flow through. Water was running depth for dog. Flow ice looked a lot like the pics presented. Not many birds but a Mallard came in, got dropped and dog was sent. When it came back it was opened up on the left flank from about the lower intercostal margine to below the hip. Huge cut with skin flap just hanging and muscle out in the open. Little bleeding probably because of the cold water but it was scarey. Guy took off saying he was not sure he would go to vet and I never found out if he did or not.

Sure was glad my dog was still in the truck.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

many of the posters here have not accumulated the "lifetime pile" of waterfowl necessary to fully appreciate the true capabilities of a dog!


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a lot of times with my older dog not sure if I would now


----------



## westksbowhunter (Jan 24, 2005)

It was minus 4 when my dog picked up these 2. Don't know what the water temp was but they were about 200 yd retrieves. These pits run about 60 feet deep so they are the only open water when the temps get this cold. And that is when the hunting gets good. He loves it.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Jan 24, 2005)

Gordy Weigel said:


> 200 yd. water retrieve, water temp 34 degrees, air temp 18 degrees, no wind, all swimming water.


I got to be honest, these temps are poor conditions for me. Not near cold enough to even bring in the ducks where I hunt. It has got to be cold for a week or so, where the temps don't ever get above freezing to bring ducks here. I have never considered not taking my dog regardless of the temps. The last 2 weeks have been great hunting here. Most everything finally froze.


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Hahahahahahahah!!!!!
Ain't that the truth!



KwickLabs said:


> Depending on "which side" you voted for, these two photos represent the opposite view.


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Our dogs have only so many retrieves in harsh weather like that in them. the more we hunt them in harsh weather it take a little or a lot off the career. 
I would and do pick up marks like that. I've learned to hunt them with a vest in almost any weather. Their just like a hard working craftsman the job takes its toll on you and you can only do it for so long before you start breaking down and can't do it anymore.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

As the question was posed I would send my dog. Most of the dogs I have had would wonder what was wrong if I didn't send them.

Tom


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Coptordoc top pic a selfy ?


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

windwalkers swan song said:


> Coptordoc top pic a selfy ?


 No. 
You can clearly see both of my hands in the photo.


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'd like to hear more from chessie folks, but they are out hunting in this weather. I think you really need to know your dogs capabilities. I probably would let the dog do the retrieve, but, I would be ready to go help. If I could not help, I would find a better way.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

What's the issue???? Of course the dog would be sent. What do you think they're bred for??


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Neoprene jacket on the dog. Heat source on the bank or in the boat. And towels to dry him/her after the retrieve. A jacket of some sort over the dog after drying helps too. Have and would do it again with the right dog...


I've done just that dozens of times.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

I have and would again and again.... I mean if not then why do we even have these dawgs? What I am wondering if you are on of the ones who said they wouldn't. Why wouldn't you?


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

_"The more we hunt them in harsh weather it takes a little or a lot off the career."_

How do you know this?







.

My oldest dog is Taffey at 14 years. She will be 15 in June. Taffey hunted hard every year from the time she was a year old.....North & South Dakota, was a hunting preserve guide dog for several years in Wisconsin, did countless "euro" shoots, trained regularly all year long for hunt tests earning HRCH, MH, MPT and UH titles, hunted ducks and geese regularly on big water (Mississippi River) up until freeze-out every year until she was almost 13. 

When she was ten years old her elusive "Can" was finally retrieved in late November on the Mississippi River in northern Illinois and it was very cold that day. 










Fun, hard work adds.....it doesn't subtract. 

I'll be 75 in August. The idea that harsh weather and continually pushing physical boundaries to the limit will take years off your career is ridiculous. Boats are ready for a summer of fishing and another "go" at duck camp next fall. And I'm training another pup to take up the slack. Daisy and Kooly are my other two Labs. One is nine the other is twelve. They've been hunted hard, too...and they are not any more slower now than when they were two. 

My perspective on this may be limited by experience. I rarely have 200 yard retrieves because I shoot at ducks and geese that are in range.


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

Yep
20-30 yards , in the lips


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

huntinlabs said:


> I have and would again and again.... I mean if not then why do we even have these dawgs? What I am wondering if you are on of the ones who said they wouldn't. Why wouldn't you?


Thread: 10 minutes from retrieving to "should be dead" In the stickys.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

I have read that thread. But I also have confidence in my dog.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Jan 24, 2005)

Cold weather has no impact on whether I would hunt my dogs or not. The more extreme the cold weather is the better the hunting is and the more excited my dogs are. Summer temps are much more stressful on my dogs than any cold weather. Matter of fact my dogs spend more time inside with the AC than they ever do in zero weather with the heat on. 

It is in the 50's here today and my 4 month old puppy hates it. Let drop to below freezing and she loves it.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

An old thread, and now an old retired dog, but What a performance!
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?64630-courage-and-tenacity


----------



## Mark Teahan (Apr 1, 2012)

Well done.....
As a real hunting dog should be.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

A well trained dog who has been exposed retrives this long shld eat it up send send send !


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

no reason my dog would be out in water in that temp....dry land only that cold...


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

chuck187 said:


> I'd like to hear more from chessie folks, but they are out hunting in this weather. I think you really need to know your dogs capabilities. I probably would let the dog do the retrieve, but, I would be ready to go help. If I could not help, I would find a better way.


A Chessie owner posted a pic on a different forum of his big male sitting in chest deep ice water (flooded corn with sheet ice on top). He was guarding his pile of ducks and looked perfectly comfortable and content. 
If I remember correctly, he had a stand for him but that big boy would rather sit in the water the whole time!!


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Hunt N. Illinois and wouldn't hesitate under the OP's scenario. As long as I can see him, it's a go without hesitation.


----------



## DMT Wild (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes. I would only have my experienced dog on that hunt.


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

I hunted in weather similar to what is described years ago. Stood in waist high water with my dog perched on a tree limb. The cold concerned me after several retrieves so I handled Libby back to the shore. She cried and whined so much I brought her back out until we were done. She had a great time as did I. That was almost twenty years ago. Wouldn't do it again. I think to much of my dog....my responsibility to look out for her, no matter how strong the desire to retrieve.

The other Bill


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Interesting the poll is favoring No by a pretty good margin and the comments are favoring yes. 

My answer is yes.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

I wonder how many master level dogs could make that retrieve


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

FieldLab said:


> I wonder how many master level dogs could make that retrieve


I don't know. Would yours?


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Quite honestly don't know enough about this type of hunting to vote on it. Don't know conditions at that time, how long the dog will be out, how many other retrieves dog has had, etc. etc. to make a call on it. Such temps. Most likely dog would have a vest on. Still it would be one of those call I'd have to make at the time, sometimes a handler must be smarter than a dog, but sometimes such items a dog has been trained on and the reason one has a dog in the first place.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Referencing "that thread" as a rationale to answer "no" on this poll points out just how naive one can become about dogs and duck hunting. In that thread, the poster pointed out several mistakes he made. That thread was not about attempting a 200 yard retrieve, but about being unaware of common temperature considerations when hunting in cold water. 

First of all...the "big" one....you just can't allow a dog to stand in cold water. Not wearing a vest may create various opinions, but for me not wearing one is foolish. Another thing many do not realize is feeding a dog right before going out ties up a large percentage of blood for digestion which in turn reduces blood flow to other vital body functions like muscle energy needs and heat transfer. In addition, in the morning that dog is starting out on "not a full tank of gas". 

So let's see....my dogs are never left anywhere near standing in water. Secondly, they always wear a really well fitted vest. They have a nice dry area out of the wind to wait between retrieves and/or they will be toweled off. They are fed the night before and all that food is digested into energy for the hunt. I keep a close watch on their behavior. I hunt most of the time alone....six ducks would be all they would retrieve. My young dogs don't hunt until they can handle. So a 200 yard retrieve *with the conditions listed* is an "easy do". 

The other "touchy" cold weather issue is ice. My dogs will learn to break ice.......*in certain situations - if the entry/exit is easy and doable, when there's no current, certainly not over lunging water, when I know the location really well and probably not at 200 yards)*. I get flack on this every time this is mentioned. Maybe there is a little "Ming" in me. However, a duck dog that can't or won't do that isn't worth much......for me. Some will never find out.


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't get over the what's and ifs! Your dog has the heart and drive to do it or he doesn't! The training or level according to ribbons is a mute point! I'd send either one of mine, otherwise they would be mad.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I had one break thru the ice at West Frankfort Lake as he was picking up a goose 18 years ago with the Crew from Burns hunting club Marion. hunters across the lake jumped in a boat and started breaking ice towards him. After 5 minutes of digging and clawing he pulled himself up and never let go of the goose. Weight of the goose maybe helped who knows, I talked to the good Lord that day for a little boost. I do think we put them in harms way sometimes.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

To answer your question copterdoc, 1st my dog is a Sr hunter and yes I would like to think he would make this retrieve he has made many at this distance in tidal water he always has a vest on and I use a sugar coat when he comes in he is a hunting dog, if he marked the fall and the bird was dead I think he would
Have no trouble if it was a cripple I would prob use the boat to get it


----------



## 480/277 (Jun 5, 2014)

EVERY time we send our dogs there is a risk. Risk like investments are a personal decision. Doesn't make me or you right or wrong. But we and our dogs have to live with the consequences.


----------



## cripes (Aug 14, 2011)

blackasmollases said:


> I can't get over the what's and ifs! Your dog has the heart and drive to do it or he doesn't! The training or level according to ribbons is a mute point! I'd send either one of mine, otherwise they would be mad.


I don't think heart has anything to do with hypothermia.Heart has to do with quitting. 
My dog gets mad when I don't let him chase cars, but I wouldn't let him do it.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

This poll would be more "interesting" if those responding were categorized with respect to geographic locations (north/south), what part of a season is hunted most (when do you quit), how many dogs you've trained to hunt waterfowl and actual hunting experience.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Come hunt in Minnesota. Put a vest on the dog and send it.


----------



## truray4 (Sep 15, 2006)

Any day of the week and twice on Sunday. I live in Ontario and if a dog can't work in those conditions I'd only be using them 1/2 the season. This year we had ice on the lakes and ponds in mid November. Regularly hunt Lake Ontario in December and early January dog wears a vest and gets towelled off after a retrieve. Have owned and trained retrievers for 40 years and have always used my dogs in cold conditions without any ill effects.


----------



## Don Lietzau (Jan 8, 2011)

KwickLabs said:


> This poll would be more "interesting" if those responding were categorized with respect to geographic locations (north/south), what part of a season is hunted most (when do you quit), how many dogs you've trained to hunt waterfowl and actual hunting experience.


I was thinking the same thing Jim. The conditions and temps that were posted by the OP are not of much concern where we hunt. That said, I want to be standing there, looking at all the variables before I would make that call. Maybe for those with minimal experience it reads differently. While I find the tread and posts entertaining it really is pretty meaningless. 
Just my opinion.
Don and Crew


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

KwickLabs said:


> This poll would be more "interesting" if those responding were categorized with respect to geographic locations (north/south), what part of a season is hunted most (when do you quit), how many dogs you've trained to hunt waterfowl and actual hunting experience.


I live in NW Montana, my dogs are well trained, fit and used to a cold environment. They wear tight fitting neoprene vest and I monitor them closely when we hunt. We have had threads on cold water before, and you guys know I always err on the side of safety, but the retrieve described in the OP is no big deal assuming my dog isn't cold to start and I can easily warm him up after. 

Like others have said, having my dog stand in 40-50 degree water for a long period is much worse than swimming 200 yards each way with a vest, then running him around on dry land to warm up.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of vest are you using? I can't seem to find one that fit my male great. He is in a XXL and it fits nice around body and chest but when he stands up ot sags around the neck. 

Some pics of your dog's wearing a proper vest would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Huntinlabs: get a cabela's vest and throw your avery away. It has a 2" velcro strip instead of a zipper, makes the vest fit better on all areas of the dog, and fits very tight.

For size reference, I could barely zip an XL avery on my dog, a cabela's Large fits perfect


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

huntinlabs said:


> What kind of vest are you using? I can't seem to find one that fit my male great. He is in a XXL and it fits nice around body and chest but when he stands up ot sags around the neck.
> 
> Some pics of your dog's wearing a proper vest would be greatly appreciated.


I'm on the road training and trailing for a few weeks, so can't post a pic. I have three vest, the Cabelas XL fits my 83# male, the Cabelas Large and Avery Large fit my 70# male. I walked my dogs in to my local Cabels and tried them on before I bought.

Darrin's right, the 2" Velcro strip allows flexibility in fit, more overlap to tighten up, less if it's too tight.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

OK, if you hunt a tidal creek you have current in the creek. That is what I hunt. A 200 yard swim against the current under described conditions is not what I want my dog to do. I have experience sending for a retrieve in streams and creeks---Wappingers Creek, Sawkill, Alewife creek on Great South Bay---and they could present a problem.

Want to have some fun? Try wading across a creek on a falling tide when there seems to be almost no current and expect a surprise. I have done this. No, I don't want my dog to swim this on a cold day. Again, my conditions.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

KwickLabs said:


> This poll would be more "interesting" if those responding were categorized with respect to geographic locations (north/south), what part of a season is hunted most (when do you quit), how many dogs you've trained to hunt waterfowl and actual hunting experience.


On the flip side, if I lived in a southern state with a light coated dog and flew up north to hunt in the middle of winter, I would probably pass on the long retrieve. Even with my cold-acclimated dogs, I have taken the boat to save them the long cold swim back after they chased a cripple through 300 yards of ice water.


----------



## big gunner (Mar 1, 2010)

My answer was NO! Just have a question how many FT guys who hunt their all age dogs would put there dogs into this situation.... Like one of the guys said it's just a duck. I do hunt the entire season in Michigan for ducks at the end of season usually not with my dog.


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Very rarley will any vest fit properly without alterations. One of my pet peeves is an ill-fitting vest. Sadly most pictures I see are just that.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

big gunner said:


> My answer was NO! Just have a question how many FT guys who hunt their all age dogs would put there dogs into this situation.... Like one of the guys said it's just a duck. I do hunt the entire season in Michigan for ducks at the end of season usually not with my dog.


I'm a field trial guy with two all age dogs. I had an epic hunt last November where I had two long retrieves out of three limits in conditions cold, but warmer than posted. It was perhaps 20-22 degrees and snowing hard. I voted yes.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

To be clear, we are all just saying what we would do with our own dog, not judging anybody else with their decision. I ha e two dogs, one is heavy boned, lots of muscle, a little winter fat and a heavy chessie like coat. The other is medium boned, no fat and a much lighter coat. Interestingly, the later dog has off the charts drive and would never ever quit on a bird. I have to be careful with that dog, the heavy coated dog is more sensible and careful on his own. I wouldn't hesitate to send dog one on that retrieve, I would think about it with the other.


----------



## eckhardt (Aug 9, 2003)

*Save your dog*

Could you save your dog if you had to?


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

John Robinson said:


> *To be clear, we are all just saying what we would do with our own dog, not judging anybody else with their decision*. I ha e two dogs, one is heavy boned, lots of muscle, a little winter fat and a heavy chessie like coat. The other is medium boned, no fat and a much lighter coat. Interestingly, the later dog has off the charts drive and would never ever quit on a bird. I have to be careful with that dog, the heavy coated dog is more sensible and careful on his own. I wouldn't hesitate to send dog one on that retrieve, I would think about it with the other.


I agree.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

Inside dog or outside dog? Lab or Chessie?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

big gunner said:


> My answer was NO! Just have a question how many FT guys who hunt their all age dogs would put there dogs into this situation.... Like one of the guys said it's just a duck. I do hunt the entire season in Michigan for ducks at the end of season usually not with my dog.


That swim isn't that big of a deal. Ran a derby in freezing weather that had 2 decent swims (1 in the 3rd & 1 in the 4th.) & nobody complained about that. If your dog can't make a big swim in cold weather, I suggest you stick to teal hunting.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jay Dangers said:


> Inside dog or outside dog? Lab or Chessie?


You forgot Goldens.&#55357;&#56842;

I have two inside the house, sleep on the bed, Golden Retrievers. One wouldn't hesitate, the other I would watch carefully and use the boat if needed. That said both dogs have done that kind of retrieve dozens of times without incident over their lives.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> That swim isn't that big of a deal. Ran a derby in freezing weather that had 2 decent swims (1 in the 3rd & 1 in the 4th.) & nobody complained about that. If your dog can't make a big swim in cold weather, I suggest you stick to teal hunting.


I don't know about an LA guy lecturing a northern Michigan hunter on cold water retrieves. Each of us has to do what's best for our dog.


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

Or dove hunting


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

Under the OP's conditions no problem. I've sent my dog numerous times on similar retrieves. 4-5 years ago we hunted The day after Christmas and the air temps were 29 degrees and the water temps were in the mid 30's. It was sleeting/frozen rain all morning. He retrieved 35 birds between 6 of us in about. 2 1/2 hour period. All swimming water. No problem. He was tired but warm and dry under his vest.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Just something I was reading to pass along:

Hunters have different uses for their dogs that involve withstanding cold weather since bird seasons are during the winter, for the most part. Hypothermia is an issue since duck hunting usually involves water or wet terrains. Water is not the only problem with hunting in cold temperatures. As mentioned before, wind is an issue that might cause hypothermia. “Extreme cold is not required to have a dog become hypothermic,” according to the Department of Natural Resources. “Hypothermia can occur even in a light wind, 55 degree water and 40 degree air temperature.” The DNR has some tips on keeping your dog warm while hunting. First, keep your dog warm when you’re heading out to hunt. Second, keep a wet dog out of the wind. Third, Don’t let the dog spend any more time than necessary in the water. Fourth, put a neoprene vest of your dog while you’re hunting, and make sure it fits correctly. Keep a training bumper with you. If you have down time when your dog isn’t active, you can play fetch to keep them warm. Fifth, never let your dog walk on ice to retrieve a bird.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Just something I was reading to pass along:
> 
> Hunters have different uses for their dogs that involve withstanding cold weather since bird seasons are during the winter, for the most part. Hypothermia is an issue since duck hunting usually involves water or wet terrains. Water is not the only problem with hunting in cold temperatures. As mentioned before, wind is an issue that might cause hypothermia. “Extreme cold is not required to have a dog become hypothermic,” according to the Department of Natural Resources. “Hypothermia can occur even in a light wind, 55 degree water and 40 degree air temperature.” The DNR has some tips on keeping your dog warm while hunting. First, keep your dog warm when you’re heading out to hunt. Second, keep a wet dog out of the wind. Third, Don’t let the dog spend any more time than necessary in the water. Fourth, put a neoprene vest of your dog while you’re hunting, and make sure it fits correctly. Keep a training bumper with you. If you have down time when your dog isn’t active, you can play fetch to keep them warm. Fifth, never let your dog walk on ice to retrieve a bird.


Sounds like good advice to me.


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

If the bird is stone dead yes. But I would only say if you have been training your dog and they are in great shape to handle it. In Northern MN and ND we often hunt in the 20-30 degree weather so our dogs are prepared for that kind of work and we usually have a canoe or boat that we can get the brid with or help the dog if need be. But I also agree with everyone and would say use common sense.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

I wouldn't want to risk the exhaustion along with the cold. One bird isn't worth it. Just take the boat. My dogs are too strong headed to come back on a mark if they get into trouble, so I may have to take the boat after them anyway. Might as well just get it myself and not take a chance with the dogs. They get plenty of opportunities to prove themselves, so I'll wait for a different spot.


----------



## O.clarki (Feb 7, 2012)

YES - I send the dog. UNLESS it is an older or very young dog. AND UNLESS it is a dog that can't be called back without the bird if need be. A well trained, conditioned dog in his prime should have no issues as long as they are able to get out of the water when they get back. If this bird was one I could pick up in route back to my truck that is the one time I might hold off on sending the dog.

I do know some folks who prioritize hunt testing rather then hunting their dogs and many would not send their dogs on this retrieve. There dogs don't get much exposure to late season cold water real hunting scenarios. Not a dig on them - I hunt test too. But I also hunt late season, cold weather year in and year out.


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Twin Willows Labs said:


> I wouldn't want to risk the exhaustion along with the cold. One bird isn't worth it. Just take the boat. My dogs are too strong headed to come back on a mark if they get into trouble, so I may have to take the boat after them anyway. Might as well just get it myself and not take a chance with the dogs. They get plenty of opportunities to prove themselves, so I'll wait for a different spot.


I had similar rationale..pick it up at the end of the day with my boat (no wind, dead duck,simple pickup)
(I hunt in Alaska so the nearest hunting party is miles away so I'm not worried about another party picking up the duck). Many times I watch a floating dead duck with binocs until I limit out (minus one) and then pickup the floater.

What I really need a retriever for is the birds I can not retrieve...a cripple shot 10 yards behind me back in the cattails..I'd rather have the dog with me in the blind for that instead of watching him out there at 200 yards picking up a floating dead duck while another flock comes in the dekes and having a cripple get away.


----------

